# I cant find docs Medicare covers



## Pauline1954 (Aug 13, 2019)

Has the medicare website changed?

I need to find out which doctors take medicare . I have plan N and I had been able to search for those that take medicare assigned before I signed up. It is completely puzzling i cant,find it.

Can any of you help me.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 13, 2019)

Check with your insurance. There will be a list of Drs on their web site.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 13, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Check with your insurance. There will be a list of Drs on their web site.


Medicare has a list on their website. I just cant find it like before.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks i found it


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 14, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Check with your insurance. There will be a list of Drs on their web site.


Actually not for supplements.  They only pay after Medicare so the only concern is if a doc accepts Medicare (and assignment).

Rick


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2019)

If all else fails simply call the doctor's office.


----------



## Saph (Sep 17, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> Thanks i found it


where? also looking


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 17, 2019)

Saph said:


> where? also looking


Try this:  https://www.medicare.gov/forms-help-resources/find-compare-doctors-hospitals-other-providers

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Rick. 





GreenSky said:


> Try this:  https://www.medicare.gov/forms-help-resources/find-compare-doctors-hospitals-other-providers
> 
> Rick


----------

